# Vital Product Data(VPD)



## Chiru (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi,

I have PCIe Network card which is VPD capable, as shown below.

```
xyz0@pci0:32:0:0:       class=0x020000 card=0xe74210df chip=0x071019a2 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'XYZ'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
    cap 01[40] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 11[48] = MSI-X supports 8 messages in map 0x10 enabled
    cap 10[c0] = PCI-Express 2 endpoint max data 128(512) link x4(x8)
    cap 03[b8] = VPD
ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 1 corrected
ecap 0010[180] = unknown 1
ecap 000e[160] = unknown 1
ecap 0003[168] = Serial 1 0000c9fffe3cd750
ecap 0017[12c] = unknown 1
```
Can someone tell me how to access VPD from user space? Does it need a tool?

Regards
Chiranjeevi


----------



## shitson (Sep 26, 2011)

> In Linux, the commands `vpddecode', `biosdecode', and `dmidecode' can be used to view hardware the Vital Product Data.



You can install dmidecode from the Ports collection.

/usr/ports/sysutils/dmidecode -> /usr/local/sbin/dmidecode


----------

